# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Guess my origin, your opinion.

## Drago

What tribe do you think i belong too. And which nationality does my appearance look like? What is your opinion?  :Smile: 

http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=2979x0eo4

Good luck :)

----------


## Sile

> What tribe do you think i belong too. And which nationality does my appearance look like? What is your opinion? 
> 
> http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=2979x0eo4
> 
> Good luck :)


are you another Albanian?

----------


## Fire Haired14

Your image isn't uploaded. Based on your flag, Serbian. 

Would you ever guess these two are father and son? 

cec33rc.jpg

----------


## Drago

Sorry, is it possible 2 see now? :)

----------


## Fire Haired14

Defiantly Yugoslavia.

----------


## Maleth

> What tribe do you think i belong too. And which nationality does my appearance look like? What is your opinion? 
> 
> http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=2979x0eo4
> 
> Good luck :)


Irrelevant of your flag I would consider North Central Europe

----------


## Maleth

> Your image isn't uploaded. Based on your flag, Serbian. 
> 
> Would you ever guess these two are father and son? 
> 
> cec33rc.jpg


Not a spitting image but there are obvious similarities

----------


## Hauteville

Dutch in my opinion

----------


## Angela

> Your image isn't uploaded. Based on your flag, Serbian. 
> 
> Would you ever guess these two are father and son? 
> 
> cec33rc.jpg


It looks to me as if forehead, eye shape, maybe face shape and even ears? are the same. The only major difference I can see is pigmentation and the nose. Is the father Hispanic?

----------


## Angela

Even if someone hadn't pointed out the Serbian flag, that isn't a western European or north central European face to me. There's a definite "eastern" quality to my eyes. I'm sure the OP will eventually enlighten us. :Smile:

----------


## Expredel

A good side profile would help. Tribe I would lean to I1 because of the narrow temples and square forehead. As for nationality I would guess West German or Dutch.

----------


## MOESAN

look the differences of diagnostic we can doo when comparing the 2° and the 5° picture (according to proximity of lens to the nose!) - we don't see the same proportions of nose, inferior jaw and total face: very mistaking the photos!!!
uneasy to say: a mix of some kind of 'mediter' with 'nordic' and something more primitive but "gracilized" (traces of Brünn??? in supraorbitals) + some tendancy to mesocephaly ('alpine' biased?) - as a whole, more East-Central-North in Europe, something said as central 'Slavic' without any strong tendancy towards Balkans - could be too a sort of Balt but who knows???

----------


## LeBrok

@ Drago, when you done with this make sure your flag matches your location.

----------


## mihaitzateo

Germanic.
Either Austrian,either German.
EDIT:
Balkanics and Romanians with such a small nose,you will not see.
No Romanian,Bulgarian,Greek,Albanian or Yugo have such a small nose.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> It looks to me as if forehead, eye shape, maybe face shape and even ears? are the same. The only major difference I can see is pigmentation and the nose. Is the father Hispanic?


He's half Puerto Rican.




> Not a spitting image but there are obvious similarities


You two are good at this. We do we have really similar facial features. Most people say we don't look similar. His only diff. with me in skin-color associated markers is he has AG in rs145664 and I have AA.

----------


## ElHorsto

Mediterranean - Portugal

----------


## Garrick

I would say that he is Serb.

He's a bit like a Serbian football player Nemanja Vidic (now Inter, ex Manchester United).

131847_1.jpg

----------


## Angela

I don't think he looks like the Serbian, who has much stronger facial bones. The OP has softer facial features to my eyes.

Actually, he looks a bit like Tom Crosshill to me, who I just found out is actually Latvian.


It's not impossible you'd find a German who looked like that too, of course.

----------


## Angela

> He's half Puerto Rican.
> 
> 
> 
> You two are good at this. We do we have really similar facial features. Most people say we don't look similar. His only diff. with me in skin-color associated markers is he has AG in rs145664 and I have AA.


Most people only see pigmentation. The red hair probably throws them off. :) The same thing happens in my husband's family. He and his sister look very much alike, but most people don't see it because he has Mediterranean coloring, and she's blonde and blue eyed and fair skinned. 

I've always found that people in law enforcement are very good at this, or are trained to be good at it. People in service industries too, because they have to be able to remember so many faces. 

Your Dad reminds me very much of one of my favorite professors at university. He was Puerto Rican in terms of ancestry. Your Dad has a very pleasant face, as did my professor.

----------


## Garrick

> I don't think he looks like the Serbian, who has much stronger facial bones. The OP has softer facial features to my eyes.


You can see similar young guys over Serbia.

You can visit Belgrade (I hope it will soon start flights to USA).

----------


## Angela

> You can see similar young guys over Serbia.
> 
> You can visit Belgrade (I hope it will soon start flights to USA).


I take your word for it. :) I was speaking of the particular Serb you posted. 

A trip to that part of the world is actually on my "bucket list", although I will probably do it aboard ship with some dear Croatian friends of mine with ancestry from Krk and Cres, so I may be sticking mainly to the coastal areas like Split and Dubrovnik. I'd certainly like to see Belgrade as well, though.

Ed. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm going to need to win the lottery in order to take all the trips that are in my bucket list, not to mention all the other things that are in there. :)

----------


## cylnlts

13227139_10154131185164029_5936614476599147630_n.jpg14601031_10154527191599029_5552911898433341074_n.jpg
ok I am ?????? nationality

----------


## brg12007

cylnlts, you look very Balkan to me! I would guess either Bulgarian/Macedonian or something like Georgian, although your flag gives a crucial hint as well :)

----------


## brg12007

the previous guy i would never guess as balkan, but maybe i just havent seen enough of the northern looking types? But he looks more french to me than anything.

----------


## cylnlts

West Eurasian 96%
Central Indoeuropean 54%

Balkan 18%

Mediterranean Islander 17%

Indo-Iranian 4.1%

Ambiguous 1.7%

Arab/Egyptian 1.3%

Japanese/Korean 2.6%

Native American 1.2%


my DNA results so ...Georgian or Balkanic or Caucasoid I would love to know
West Eurasian 96%
Central Indoeuropean 54%

Balkan 18%

Mediterranean Islander 17%

Indo-Iranian 4.1%

Ambiguous 1.7%

Arab/Egyptian 1.3%

Japanese/Korean 2.6%

Native American 1.2%

----------


## New Englander

1) Polish
German
Albanian
4) French

In that order.

----------


## Dibran

Other than the fact that I am Albanian, would you say I particularly look Albanian? Or pass for any other group?

What taxonomy do I most fit? I assume Alpino-Dinarid but then again I have no clue.


1910427_60759891075_3413548_n.jpg

16124065_946483488819730_8016075743769395200_n(1).jpg

----------


## New Englander

^ You look a lot more Balkan in that first picture. Alpine + Dinarid seems about right. Mabey even Borreby + Dinarid.

----------


## Dibran

> ^ You look a lot more Balkan in that first picture. Alpine + Dinarid seems about right. Mabey even Borreby + Dinarid.



Thanks for your insights New Englander! Yea, the second picture I put on a few pounds. So assuming my healthy weight, the first picture is closer to what I typically look like. 

I'm very fair where most of my family are olive to a tan white. I take after my paternal grandmother. She was really white. 

Borreby is more common in the northwestern Albania and Montenegro right? My moms family is from northwest Albania so maybe that's how I picked up a borreby influence? Idk.

----------


## tahir0010

I would guess albanian.

----------

